# Filigree transfers or decals



## Freqman1 (Nov 2, 2016)

Does anyone know of any filigree transfers or decals as seen on TOC bikes? V/r Shawn


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 2, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Does anyone know of any filigree transfers or decals as seen on TOC bikes? V/r Shawn



There are some made for restoring clocks:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/Collectibles/1/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=clock+decals
With some creative trimming they can work.


----------



## Ed Minas (Nov 2, 2016)

There are several decal makers who do custom work and could creat some for you.  Do you have art work to show them?


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Nov 2, 2016)

Singer sewing machine decals could do the trick with some trimming as well
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...ecals.TRS0&_nkw=singer+sewing+decals&_sacat=1


----------



## locomotion (Nov 2, 2016)

Underground Bicycle Shop said:


> Singer sewing machine decals could do the trick with some trimming as well
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...ecals.TRS0&_nkw=singer+sewing+decals&_sacat=1




that is a damn good idea, and the price is great
I will for sure use these Singer decals


----------



## locomotion (Nov 2, 2016)

Ed Minas said:


> There are several decal makers who do custom work and could creat some for you.  Do you have art work to show them?




Who?  Filigree decals are hard to print and even harder to apply.
I have decals I need done, "The Stearns" and the "Emblem"


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Nov 2, 2016)

locomotion said:


> that is a damn good idea, and the price is great
> I will for sure use these Singer decals



It was the only fancy gold thing I could think of at the time I needed them haha


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 2, 2016)

What a great idea! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 2, 2016)

Thanks for all the input folks. Although that project didn't pan out at least I have ideas for future stuff. V/r Shawn


----------



## Ed Minas (Nov 2, 2016)

locomotion said:


> Who?  Filigree decals are hard to print and even harder to apply.
> I have decals I need done, "The Stearns" and the "Emblem"





I have used different companies in the past none of which I can find information on right now.  Google custom water slide decals and a lot of suppliers come up.  You should look at companies that make custom decals for model trains and model cars.  Often they can make decals on their alps printer at verily low cost   If you are a bit of an artist you can also make you own decals.  In terms of the Stearns I am pretty sure someone has made the decals.  You might look specifically for Stearns decals on the Cabe.  If you don't find someone who has already done the Stearns it would a fun side line to get into because after you make the first one you can make others for pennies.    One caution custom vinyl is not the same as water slide decals.  Seems obvious I know and I not trying insult your intelligence, but I mention it because if you google decals a lot of custom vinyl shops come up  It is not the same even though some folks use the terms interchangably.


----------



## pelletman (Nov 3, 2016)

There is a decal supplier and examples of his work in this thread

http://www.thewheelmen.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=8621&SearchTerms=tandem


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 3, 2016)

Ed Minas said:


> I have used different companies in the past none of which I can find information on right now.  Google custom water slide decals and a lot of suppliers come up.  You should look at companies that make custom decals for model trains and model cars.  Often they can make decals on their alps printer at verily low cost   If you are a bit of an artist you can also make you own decals.  In terms of the Stearns I am pretty sure someone has made the decals.  You might look specifically for Stearns decals on the Cabe.  If you don't find someone who has already done the Stearns it would a fun side line to get into because after you make the first one you can make others for pennies.    One caution custom vinyl is not the same as water slide decals.  Seems obvious I know and I not trying insult your intelligence, but I mention it because if you google decals a lot of custom vinyl shops come up  It is not the same even though some folks use the terms interchangably.





I actually bought an APLS printer, inks, decal paper, etc... and made a few decals. The problem is you really need to have Adobe Illustrator, Corel Draw, or a comparable vector graphics software to produce quality decals. Trying to use jpeg, bitmap, or png images just don't cut it. I found I just didn't have the time to learn the software. There are guys like Bruce Crawford who do the mylar/vinyl 'decals' and I'm very well acquainted with the differences. As you are probably aware getting one-offs becomes expensive due to the set-up fees. Some people wonder why someone would charge $35, $50, or $100 for a decal. When the setup fees get into the hundreds of dollars for large multi-color decals that is the only way to recoup the cost. This may very well be a deterrent to me pursuing any TOC projects--I like the ballooners better anyway! Thanks to all of those that contributed and maybe helped someone else in the process. V/r Shawn


----------

